# Button im Servlet - Werte übergeben



## Tallan (25. Feb 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Servlet das einige Daten für den User bereitstellt, unter anderem möchte ich auch einen Button haben der nach dem Drücken etwas Abarbeitet.

Dazu habe ich ein paar Fragen.

Kann ich per Button eine Methode im selben servlet aufrufen?
Kann ich per Button Werte übergeben?

Ein Bespiel, das Servlet stellt eine Tabelle mit Daten dar, in jeder Zeile ist ein Button der den Datensatz löschen soll
<table ... >
Spalte 1 | Spalte 2
Daten 1  | Button1
Daten 2  | Button2
...
</table>

Durch Drücken des ButtonX möchte ich das die DatenX gelöscht werden.
Ich weiss aber nicht wie ich durch drücken des Buttons eine Methode im Servlet aufrufen kann und dieser den Wert der Zeile mitgeben kann. (Die Funktion selbst ist kein Problem)


----------



## SlaterB (28. Feb 2011)

ein Button ist ein Link oder ein Formular, wie man es in HTML so kennt,
alles was eine Webseite macht ist einfach nur neue Requests zu senden, GET oder POST,

wie bei jedem Link oder jedem Formular kann man beliebige Parameter übergeben,
baue das HTML so zusammen, dass der Button [c]LoescheURL?id=xy[/c] aufruft, 
und am Server diese URL durch irgendein Servlet passend verarbeitet wird

direkt eine Methode wird also nicht aufgerufen sondern ein normaler Request wie überall


----------



## brauner1990 (28. Feb 2011)

Du musst nur den Button identifizieren, also könntest du um jede button file config ein eigenes formular legen, oder du parst einfach eine id mit mithilfe du herausfindest welches file zu löschen ist


----------

